
The Mathematical Justification for Not Letting Your Builds Queue - dankohn1
https://circleci.com/blog/mathematical-justification-for-not-letting-builds-queue/
======
dankohn1
I'm curious if anyone has investigated a continuous integration solution that
ran every test separately and in parallel on AWS Lambda instances. This would
presumably a terrible idea if tons of setup were required before tests could
start.

But you could imagine environments like React that don't require much setup
and are truly independent.

